# Thoughts on Merrick Dog Food?



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I just wanted to tell you that your Nellie is a doll. =)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Nellie is a cutie patootie. I used Merrick food for awhile for my Beau and he loved it. In fact all my pups loved it because it made a gravy when you wet it. I dont know about switching to raw but I know that Ranger and MissMarstar feed their dogs raw.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I would probably keep her on the same food her breeder fed for the first month or two she is home with you to keep the transition as easy on her as possible. She already has a ton of new things to get used to in a new home as it is, don't add a major diet change in the mix just yet.

I do think Merrick is a good food and if you want to keep her on it and she is doing well on it, I think that's totally fine.. however, if you have raw fed or home cooked in the past and think you would like to do it for Nellie, I think that's great too!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I feed Merricks to my foster puppies because I like the ingredients and they love the food. I would give it a month or so before switching her to homecooked/raw. I do agree, I think raw is the healthiest for a dog, I am just not quite to the point where I can change right now.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey I'm Nellie's mom!  I have used merrick in the past and actually put Nellie back on it this past week. She loves it and she doesn't have the bad breat she does on other dry foods. I only feed the dry and the turducken is her favorite. If it works for your Nellie I would keep her on it. Congrats and you couldn't have picked a better name! 
Also wanted to say she is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Beanie'sMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks to all of you! And thanks for the compliments! She is a little doll, but she's got a bit of the devil in her! 

I'm glad to hear good things about Merrick. I will keep her on the dry food for several months (she likes turducken best too, Nellie's Mom! Must be something in the name .)

She's the fourth Golden we've had and they've all be wonderful. I started cooking for our first two, Katie and Stoby, when we learned that Katie had cancer. This was way before the dog food scare. I got so used to cooking and was convinced that fresh foods -- the foods we eat -- are better for everyone, including the dogs, rather than anything processed. So, I cooked for Beanie.

Because his death was so unexpected, I have a freezer ful of chicken! It will be able to stay frozen until Nellie's ready to slide into that diet. I just wanted to be sure there was or was not a "right" time to do it... don't want to impact the growth of a puppy! She's already growing like a weed, as they say!

Thanks again!
Cassie


----------



## rond310 (Sep 7, 2010)

We have a 4yr old and a 13 week puppy and switced the 4 yr old from IAMS to Merrick Grammys Pot Pie and the puppy from Purina Puppy CHow to Merricks Puppy Plate. Slowly switched both of them and they are eagerly munching their food with enthusiasm I never saw before. Our 4yr old always seemed to be scratching and had some allergies and that has seemed much better since she has been on the Merrick foods for a month now. Maybe it is just a coincidence as it is kind of late for allergy season anyway but as long as they are both doing great and eagerly eating Merrick, I am a believer. I also like that I can try some different flavors, with different protien sources within the same brand to give them both some variety in their diet.


----------

